# dream reptile



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

okay how much would you be willing to pay for your dream reptile.


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

In my dreams they're always free! : victory:


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

I already have mine and have spent a lot at getting it


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm waiting for $500 basin emeralds.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

My dream reptile is unavaliable for private keepers, so money dont come into it

But i always wait for ones i want as the prices fall so quickly:lol2:


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> I already have mine and have spent a lot at getting it


 
what is it :whistling2:


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

joe0709 said:


> what is it :whistling2:


Take a look at this link:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/68102-blonde.html


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

that is stunning :no1:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

It depends how much they want for it!! I won't pay £800 if they ask for £600!!:lol2:


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

hi if i really wanted it i would pay 1000-3000 i would maybe pay more you never know


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

these numbers just boggle my mind! you folks would go crazy here. i look through kingsnake.com and i'm like a kid in a candy store. you guys are rich!!:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

how much do Fiji Iggies go for? a pair of them would be my answer.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Im currently saving atm for my dream reptile(s) which will be a pair of Angolan Pythons 
nearly there too!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Meko said:


> how much do Fiji Iggies go for? a pair of them would be my answer.


about 2 grand each mate 

Edit: Jerry cole breeds these 
Lizards Reptilekeeping.com Your Reptile Information Portal -


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I put £1k - £3k, I'd like to spend more, but I simply can't justify spending any more per animal.

I think it's all down to priorities, I mean, I can't see any reasoning spending more money on a snake than say a new car! But that's just me!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Meko said:


> how much do Fiji Iggies go for? a pair of them would be my answer.


jerrys prices are the highest i have ever seen to be honest.
a pair can be purchased for 2k for the most part.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

obviously you can only pay what you have...so there is no limit to what i would pay for soemthing I want be it a reptile, car ,house or a hooker


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I remember paying top money for things like ackies when they were well over a grand, same with green trees, sickening how cheap they are now, hence the reason why im waiting for my albino and piebald royals:no1:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

£20. No more.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll have a pair of these!










a full grown dwarf burm!....but they want almost $3000 each.....:censor:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I put £3k and £7k To get something like a 50% pye ball I know it's the jeans but id like a rudy good looking one as well .............Or for less than £3k a pr of fires then here we come lucy......


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a pair of boelen's pythons would do me good and a pair of basin emeralds....


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

at the moment theres only one rep im looking into getting and i dont plan on paying about £300 on it.

but once ive got a house and im more settled id like to look into larger lizards with a nice big enclousure. so i'll say up to about 5000.


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I will be treating myself to my dream snake a pair of Black Headed Python's next year or early 2009, looking at 1.5k-2k for a pair if my source is still breeding them then. 

They have been a favorite of mine for a while but other commitments early next year mean not able to get them until late 2008 early 2009 but worth the wait.:mrgreen:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

£400 tops


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

there a dream lets put 15k on them... if its your dream i would love to own a pair of breeding leuistic (sp) royal pythons... my dream..


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Money dose not come into it, if its a nice snake and i had the money I would buy it


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

well it depends really, if i could afford £15,000+ then i would treat my self to something rather nice, i could think of a fair few things anyway


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

well seeing as the most money i've ever had is £210 then (when i'm older) i would pay.... truthfully, bout 500-600 quid. but hopefully i'll be in america then, where the doller nearly doubles the pund. dream rep? a albino tiger retic kinda like argentinas boa (what a beuty :mf_dribble:!!!) or £3000 grand and a ticket and plane ride to a hamm show


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> Well I will be treating myself to my dream snake a pair of Black Headed Python's next year or early 2009, looking at 1.5k-2k for a pair if my source is still breeding them then.
> 
> They have been a favorite of mine for a while but other commitments early next year mean not able to get them until late 2008 early 2009 but worth the wait.:mrgreen:


here here :lol2: just gotta get these womas breeding and i can get mine :mf_dribble::mf_dribble: oh and indigos are way up on the list too!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> Well I will be treating myself to my dream snake a pair of Black Headed Python's next year or early 2009, looking at 1.5k-2k for a pair if my source is still breeding them then.
> 
> They have been a favorite of mine for a while but other commitments early next year mean not able to get them until late 2008 early 2009 but worth the wait.:mrgreen:


 
Brilliant snakes, great to handle and very attractive... i may join you one day and i voted up to 3k, it would take something very special for me to justify paying more than that, id love a zebra carpet python for example but........ :hmm:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

my dream rep doesn't even exist yet.... a pure black hyper-melanistic corn snake.... and if it did, i wouldn't be able to afford it


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> My dream reptile is unavaliable for private keepers, so money dont come into it


so what is your dream reptile then? mine is an albino monocled cobra


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

Well if I can be a little far fetched I would like an albino Nile Monitor thats dog tame! but thats never gonna happen so how about Galapagos tortoise! he would be awesome! I can just imagine him sitting in the garden munching on some 6ft grass.

Or A marine Iguana but the diet is near impossible to replicate but hey we can dream...


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

argentine_boa said:


> Take a look at this link:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/68102-blonde.html


how much did that set ya back?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Steve said:


> Well if I can be a little far fetched I would like an albino Nile Monitor thats dog tame! but thats never gonna happen so how about Galapagos tortoise! he would be awesome! I can just imagine him sitting in the garden munching on some 6ft grass.
> 
> Or A marine Iguana but the diet is near impossible to replicate but hey we can dream...


 
how about a rhino iguana? i see babies for sale often...


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

HABU said:


> how about a rhino iguana? i see babies for sale often...


Yeah I would like a Rhino Iggy they have a crazy long life span for a lizard so thats cool a petshop I worked at had a crazy one. Figis would also be high on my list.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

eeji said:


> my dream rep doesn't even exist yet.... a pure black hyper-melanistic corn snake.... and if it did, i wouldn't be able to afford it


err, black rat snake?


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

drummerkid1993 said:


> how much did that set ya back?


Lots. It has Left a big hole in my wallet for quite a long time :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

rob-stl-07 said:


> err, black rat snake?


nah thats cheating!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I was realistic and said 400 - 1000 

Obviously in a different financial position then it would be higher but if i am honest, I doubt it would be a reptilewho got my money - more exotic mammals for me int he future definitely  

(maybe a nice little play mate for Kalichiyaw hehe)


----------



## Buriram (Jul 17, 2006)

The coolest reptile by far for me is a Banded Water Snake - 10 euros from Houten on Snake Day. Is that sad or what? Really active display snake though - I think they are total quality.


----------

